# Stinky ice



## babetoo (Nov 15, 2008)

the ice in my freezer smells funny. it is new not old ice. have baking soda in freezer and fridge. i have looked and looked and can find nothing that could be the cause. 

anyone have any ideas, why this should be?


----------



## dave the baker (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe it's the water irtself.  It does that sometimes around here, Babe.  Try buying jugs of purified water at the store, make ice of them and see if they stink too.  If not, there's your answer.  However, if they do too, then I don't know.........


----------



## JoeV (Nov 15, 2008)

Ice will pick up any odors in the freezer, and some freezers allow air from the fridge to circulate to the freezer as well. Unsealed food odors travel quickly. Also, check your water source. If there has been a water line repair in your area, the lines may need to be flushed before the smell goes away.

We have double filtration on our ice maker water line, and have good ice. We also clean out the ice tray once a month and throw out all the ice and start over again. The old ice can hold odors which will transfer to the new ice. 

Keep in mind that when new items are placed in the freezer they will give off odors until they are frozen, especially if they are not completely sealed in plastic wrap and freezer paper or in air tight plastic containers.  Meats are probably the biggest contributors to ice odors if not well sealed.

That's my 2 cents.

JoeV


----------



## babetoo (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks guys, googled it as well. suggest wash trays in dishwasher. i know the water here leaves a lot to be desired. no ice maker, water for ice from filter on faucet. i will keep looking.


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, ice will absorb odors from the freezer especially and it concentrates as the ice gets older.  Change the ice regularly and also clean the freezer with a baking soda or vinegar solution occasionally.  I'll bet you've probably got at least one very old item that has developed freezer burn and that will cause much of the aroma.


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 16, 2008)

Ewww! I know what you mean! Do you smell that odor when you open the fridge/freezer, or is it just on the ice? The time it happened to me I found some spoiled veg at the back of the crisper drawer. I could smell it when I opened the freezer, but I had no idea that odors could go from the bottom of the fridge all the way up to the freezer...


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 16, 2008)

A "frost free" unit has fans that blow the air around and contaminates everything.  The freezer and frig portions are not isolated.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 16, 2008)

mcnerd said:


> A "frost free" unit has fans that blow the air around and contaminates everything.  The freezer and frig portions are not isolated.



Hey, I was going to say that.  The air from my refrigerator is blown to my freezer, which is why you can't place a bunch of food/stuff against the back wall of either place.  I know that funky taste/smell you are talking about.  It's almost oniony.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 16, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> ...I know that funky taste/smell you are talking about. It's almost oniony.


Ummmmmm, do you want us to bring the ice on Thanksgiving? 

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (Nov 16, 2008)

RobsanX said:


> Ewww! I know what you mean! Do you smell that odor when you open the fridge/freezer, or is it just on the ice? The time it happened to me I found some spoiled veg at the back of the crisper drawer. I could smell it when I opened the freezer, but I had no idea that odors could go from the bottom of the fridge all the way up to the freezer...


 
by george i think you've got it. i found half of a really gross looking papaya in back of fridge. i will clean with soda when it is a bit emptier. and wash the ice trays in the dishwasher. maybe that will do it. thanks to everyone that answered.


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad I could help!


----------

